# Too many!! (honeysuckle)



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have hundreds of "honey suckles" and I'm not sure if they're useful or just a teasing sweet snack. I wouldn't rely on these skimpy little flowers for any serious food source but since its my goal to keep the ones at my BOL relativity comfortable, I was wondering if there was any way to use the nectar that we commonly use as just a candy like treat?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You can never have to many! 

You can start here ... (Thanks goshengirl )

I haven't done this yet, so I can't vouch for its effectiveness. But honeysuckle is supposed to be good for sore throats and colds, and also hot flashes. Infuse blossoms in honey or glyceryn (sp?) for two weeks in a warm location. Then strain and store, and use 1 teaspoon as needed or 1 teaspoon 3x/day, as appropriate. It's also supposed to help asthma spasms, and I am hopeful on that front (as I'd rather not use albuterol or equivalent if I can help it).

I'm also considering these recipes:

http://www.justapinch.com/recipes/sauce-spread/other-sauce-spread/honeysuckle-syrup.html

http://www.food.com/recipe/honeysuckle-sore-throat-syrup-117217?layout=desktop


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sweet!! Thanks!! I'm glad to know that I can use these as a resource!


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

I make honeysuckle jelly


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

debbluu said:


> I make honeysuckle jelly


Recipe ... please.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes please! now you've given me ideas........ 
Fortunately my epicurean ideas don't explode!


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

I make honeysuckle jelly the same as dandelion. I gather a pint jar packed full of flowers. I put them in a glass bowl and pour 2 cups boiling water over them. Let them steep for 2 to 24 hours. Strain through cheese cloth and strainer. Put in pot and warm the infusion. Add 3 1/2 cups sugar and 2 Tblsp lemon juice. Bring to rolling boil. Add 1 pack liquid pectin. Bring back to rolling boil for 1 minute. Put in sterilized jars to 1/4 headspace Water bath 5 minutes. Tastes a lot like honey. My husband likes it better than any other jelly.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

You can make honeysuckle honey. Fill jar with honeysuckle, cover with honey, leave for a few weeks in the cabinet before using. If you don't like the texture, you can strain it.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

debbluu said:


> I make honeysuckle jelly


Oh gosh, can I have that recipe too??


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks guys!!  I'm glad for all the recipes! It'll give me something new to eat and store this summer.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I planted 2 vines in the herb garden ...  (Which makes) The back porch and the herb garden area smells grand!


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful! They've engulfed my entire driveway (which is three feet wide at its narrowest and ten yards long). So I think I'm set on honey and jam for a while!


----------

